

The Most Secure Way to Communicate? An iPod Touch - garthk
http://www.wired.com/2015/08/secure-way-communicate-ipod-touch/

======
mschuster91
Not exactly, you have to turn off WiFi and Bluetooth unless when needed so
that e.g. "smart bins" can't track your MAC address.

------
r3bl
Yeah right.

------
ArtDev
um, no

